# Any good places to ride in Anniston, AL?



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be here all this week and was wondering if there were any good MUTs or routes or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## shhQuiet (Jun 4, 2013)

Coldwater mountain has great MTB trails: 

http://www.neaba.net/coldwater-mountain-bike-trail-project.htm

https://www.imba.com/ride-centers/current/coldwater-mountain

If you want a paved path you can also road ride on the 33 mile Chief Ladiga trail-

http://www.silvercometga.com/chief-ladiga-trail/index-ladiga.shtml


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

Cheaha Mtn has some big climbs on rt 281 (aka Skyway Mtnway)

Cheaha Challenge Gran Fondo


----------

